# Splattering



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have not been able to get splattering down. You know splattering on paint on a landscape to look like snow, or in the sky to make stars, or on a field to make flowers, or in the breaking of a wave to make droplets fly. 
I've tried different brushes like fan brushes even toothbrushes. I've tried different thickness of paint. My splatters have been coming out too light looking like the picture has dandruff instead of it snowing, or two thick where it makes streaks of little lines that I have to wipe out which is a disaster if the under paint is wet. 

So if you have any words of wisdom to impart on me on the technique of splattering I'm all ears.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm actually contemplating of adding a splattering snow effect to an acrylic that I'm thinking of painting but after reading your post I'm not so sure I want to do it, don't have any experience with splattering.

Have you tried holding the brush at a different angle to see if that helps? Or maybe the overall color of your painting is too light to have the desired effect of the splatter?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I keep trying different angels and brushes and practicing but I'm big on not wasting paint too much in practice, I guess I should do more practicing until I get it down. I did a lot better on my spatter in acrylic, since I switched to oil it has been one disappointment after another. Maybe it's the oil consistency that is the problem, I don't know. At any rate if I have an oil painting that I'm working on I can't splatter it with acrylic because that would flake off eventually. Oh well...that should be my only problem, right!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I watch Wilson Bickford religiously. That's where I learned about splattering at all. Still haven't got the knack of it. I can't get a fan brush to work for me in that regards. I've tried other brushes and I'm finding that a scenery brush does best for me. Thank You for answer my thread. I think you are right that with everything it takes practice practice practice.


----------

